# Casual shirts - straight hem or rounded?



## Robwynge (May 15, 2007)

I have done some searching and I recognize this may not be the best place to ask a question about a casual shirt suitable for a night of dancing at clubs, but here it goes...

I am trying to create a nice casual button down MTM shirt that I can go dancing with my finacee in. She is in her late 20's, we live in hip neighborhood in the city, and until we are suburanite parents, going to fashionable clubs is going to be part of my life style. Therefore, despite the strong views of some that dress shirts or derivatives should always be tucked, almost nobody wears a tucked in shirt to a club in DC. 

So, if I need a casual button down shirt for fashionable clubs that will be left untucked, do you recommend straight hem or rounded? 

For those of you whose social life revolves around golf at the local country club, this thread is probably not for you :icon_smile: 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I think they look best with a straight hem. I'm 51 and don't go to clubs, though. My advice may not be what you are looking for.

Why don't you consult your lady??


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

Flat hem, slits on the seams, maybe 4" long.


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

I prefer the straight hem.. the rounded hem has to do with keeping your shirt tails tucked in, so I can't see it being correct for an untucked shirt. On the side hems, there is normally a 2-3 inch split up the hem to allow more room. I've modified some OTR shirts to this specification and been very happy with the results.

just my $0.02


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

radix023 said:


> I prefer the straight hem.. the rounded hem has to do with keeping your shirt tails tucked in, so I can't see it being correct for an untucked shirt.


An untucked shirt has to look... untucked. That's what makes it cool. So I would advise the rounded type (but not the full-tailed sort of course!). A shirt that is not meant to be tucked in can't look untucked - and doesn't look cool.


----------



## LonelyAreTheBrave (Dec 2, 2006)

*Straight hem*

I would choose a straight hem with side slits. Can you give a little more information concerning fabric, pattern, and styling options?


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

Rich said:


> An untucked shirt has to look... untucked. That's what makes it cool. So I would advise the rounded type (but not the full-tailed sort of course!). A shirt that is not meant to be tucked in can't look untucked - and doesn't look cool.


I suppose it all depends on whether you would like to look 'cool and rebellious', or rather 'smart casual and appropriate'.

Out of interest, OP, how many disco studs do you see in your local nightclubs, with the straight hemmed shirts?


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

I wear both.

I would suggest wearing a shirt that has a cuved bottom. less curve at the hip then a normal shirt.
Many fashionable rtw shirts are finished in this manner. they are shorter as well.

you cAN always have a local tailor change the shape and shorten the shirt.
remember to remove the extra buttons sewn on the bottom of the shirt.

Carl


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

If one is planning to go forth with their shirt untucked, I would think it better to do so in a shirt designed to be worn so...a Barong or Guayaberra...or some other shirt exhibiting a straight hem.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Which are the clubs you go to?


----------



## trims (Apr 12, 2007)

Not many people are going to a nightclub with a straight hemmed shirt. Unless it's a linen Tommy Bahama type, but you don't see that very often at these places. And wearing a barong or guayabera to a club probably isn't the statement you want to make.

Shouldn't be a long tail, but some type of rounded bottom will look much better. Just try to avoid the striped guido-style shirts.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

What I've _seen_ is a slightly shorter rounded hem. Unless you're going to a salsa club, I'd avoid straight hemmed shirts.


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

A shorter round hemmed shirt with a slightly neater cut is something I haven't ever thought of before - great idea!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

It sounds like you are basically going for the AmJack look, so the advice about the shorter, curved hem is the way to go. As noted above, the straight hem looks better on linen shirts or silk camp shirts.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Personally, I won't usually wear a rounded hem untucked, whereas a straight hem can go either way without looking as though you're just half-dressed.


----------



## ner1971 (Apr 8, 2007)

I am a strong supporter of the straight hem. It is a very subtle way to one-up the "going out shirt" crowd. It's a very classic casual shirt look.


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

ner1971 said:


> I am a strong supporter of the straight hem. It is a very subtle way to one-up the "going out shirt" crowd. It's a very classic casual shirt look.


Agreed. Take a look at hems on Charvet shirts for a nice example. I think all their American market shirts are still cut with enough fabric to clothe a spherical wearer, but even on those, the hems look very nice untucked.


----------



## Robwynge (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the great responses. I order two rounded hem shirts, but 1.5 inches shorter than my business shirts (I based the length on my French Connection shirt). I decided that the untucked look needed the purposeful sloppiness of a rounded hem, so thanks for that comment in particular. Since I do frequent salsa clubs as well, I may get a straight hemed linen shirt sometime down the road. 

Thanks again


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Well, it sounds like the rounded hem is the way to go.

I feel so dated!!! (I guess it's part of being 51.) Gotta sign off. I need a part for my rocking chair!


----------

